

It's Dark in the Box (1997) - niklasni1
http://www.josephpalmer.com/view/box.shtml

======
niklasni1
The post about the revamped Amiga made me think of this. I'm a hardware nerd
as well, but ultimately, hardware is a means to an end, isn't it?

